# IP address query



## Vladd67 (Apr 3, 2012)

A quick question, as I sit here in the UK using BT Broadband my IP address shows me as being in a field outside of Seligow Poland. Any idea why my location has changed since the start of the month?


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 3, 2012)

You're slowly been extradited, one country at a time, to Wallachia...?


The supposed location of my IP address moves every so often: Exeter, Langport, Ilminster, Weymouth, Minehead, Chard eek, amongst others. I assume its a function of the way my ISP's internal network connects to the Internet and how it's "documented".


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been London, Exeter, & Truro, currently the latter, yet I live miles away. Never abroad though.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe BT has outsourced to Poland?


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm no expert but I believe that some providers use 'floating' IP addresses.
Perhaps this accounts for your geographical transmutation?


----------



## The Judge (Apr 3, 2012)

More worryingly, Vladd, that IP is linked to spammers.  If you join another website you may find yourself unceremoniously booted out.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes I saw that, it does concern me.


----------



## mosaix (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxbat said:


> I'm no expert but I believe that some providers use 'floating' IP addresses.
> Perhaps this accounts for your geographical transmutation?



Apparently there aren't enough IP addresses to go round so they are 'borrowed' and 'returned' to an available pool. Hence the move to IPv6.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Ursa major said:


> The supposed location of my IP address moves every so often: Chard eek



Yes, I can see why that one would be an awful, awful shock.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounded like getting forewarning of a Burn Notice....


----------



## Gary Compton (Apr 13, 2012)

Vladd67 said:


> Yes I saw that, it does concern me.



Are you the real Vladd and not a Polish imposter. Can you check


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's ok now I am now back in the UK, ok it shows me as being in the middle of a duel carriage way in Milton Keynes but at least the country is right again.


----------



## nixie (Apr 13, 2012)

If you want a static IP address from BT unfortunately you would need to switch to business.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 13, 2012)

nixie said:


> If you want a static IP address from BT unfortunately you would need to switch to business.



I don't mind it moving about I was just a little surprised to end up in Poland


----------

